# afroameričan



## littledogboy

Dobrý den,

vím, že to slovo existuje – poradíte mi ale, zda se běžněji říká černoch nebo afroameričan? Řekněme třeba o Obamovi?

Díky!


----------



## Zrzejda

Ahoj , já bych řekla, že afroameričan se hodí do psaného textu, v hovoru se říká spíš černoch.


----------



## Hrdlodus

U nás na pojmenování lidí černé barvy pleti nejsme tak citliví jako Američané.
Afroameričan se již tak zažilo, že v oficiálním projevu je to nejlepší varianta. V běžném hovoru se používají obě varianty podle toho, jak chce být řečník korektní.
O Obamovi, jako o prezidentovi, budeme běžně mluvit jako o afroameričanovi. O nějakém obyčejném afroameričanovi budeme spíše mluvit jako o černochovi. Ale i zde je afroameričan korektnější.
Spíše záleží v jaké jste společnosti. Vyšší či vzdělanější společnost bude používat afroameričan, ale pokud nejsou na to příliš citliví, označení černoch je nerozhodí. Běžnější spločnost mezi sebou bude mluvit o černoších a o černých (černejch - nespisovná forma, v běžné řeči častější).
Každopádně označení afroameričan platí pouze pro černochy z Ameriky. O Francouzských černoších se vyjadřujeme jako o černoších nebo korektněji o osobách černé barvy pleti, afričtích přistěhovalcích či potomcích afrických přistěhovalců. Běžné je použití černošská komunita.
Často mluvíme o černých - zpodstatnělé přídavné jméno.
Označení negr je i u nás hanlivé.


----------



## littledogboy

Děkuju, tohle info jsem potřeboval.


----------



## werrr

Slovo afroameričan používají převážně čeští novináři, kteří nemají na víc než otrocký překlad z angličtiny.

Kdybych tomu jednomu černochovi, který v našem městě žije, říkal afroameričan, připadal bych si jako blbec. V Africe se narodil jeho dědeček a s Amerikou nemá nic společného.

 Ostatně my běloši si také neříkáme euroevropané ani po americkém příkladu kavkazané.


----------

